# an insaine woman..



## krissy3 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a 14 yearold Chihuahua...she is very attached to me , no one else can pick herup or pet her, she has always been very timid, and I have protected her all these years. My husband and I have a hotel...Izzabell wants to be with us at the hotel , she is not happy alone at home, so she stays with us. She usually stays in the office , or behind the reception desk, or follows me around. We have a group of senior people here . One of these women apparently loves dogs , and forces dogs to allow her to pet and "overwhelm " them. Last night this crazy woman was crawling under a table tryint to get my chihuahua , saying "she likes me she likes me... my poor little dog was running away from this freak of a woman. and I said , hey, she is old and sick please leave her be... the woman just continued persuing my dog. I scooped Izzy up and we went home. Tonight ( just now) this lady cornered Izzy in the bar , and grabed her and is forcing my dog to sit in her lap and be petted. I know this woman isnt hurting Izzy , but Izzy is my "child" and right now I want to cry, I feel like a child molester has my child .... am I way too sensitive , or is this woman 100% over a boundry ? I cant imaguing doing this to someone elses dog can you? I am going to the bar right now and taking my dog. I know the other people in there< can read my face..they are just looking at me like I am going to blow a gasket.	Thanks I needed to share , to let some of the steam out , or I would come unglued on this freak woman.


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 7, 2010)

well, I found Izzy waiting for me at thekitchen entrance, so she must have jumped out of this womans lap, and thank god didnt hurt herself, she is very small, as as I said old and fragile. Izzy smelled like this womand bath splash, so I just gave her a bath, and put her to bed. I am super protective of my animals,,, maybe i am the freak, I dont know. I use to be likee this stupid woman when I was young and stupid. I thought that animals loved me as much as I loved them...Horses helped me learn to work for animals love , trust and respect, it doesnt just automaticly come to you because you ask for it. You have to earn it. Funny , this woman thinks she loves animals so much , but doesnt realize that you cant force things to love you back, and she does not know how to read obvious body language. Id like to lock her in a stall with a 16 hand scared stallion, and give her the first lesson on reading body language. When I say Izzy running away from this woman and this woman grabbing her by the arm and dragging herto come back...it was the worst feeling I have ever felt, i was totally unable to protect Izzy, I never want to feel like that again.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope, it's not you. I was getting mad just reading your post. I am quiet sure I would have told the woman in no uncertain terms, PAWS OFF my dog!!!! LOL. But, I feel the sae was as you....my dogs are my "kids" and while I know they are dogs, I treat them as a member of the family. To have someone take her away from you would be like someone grabbing your child away and holding him/her, even if you didn't want them to. Why can't some poeple just smarten up? and I'm sure the woman thought she was being nice.... ugh.






Too funny you gave her a bath. Don't blame you.

Give Izzy some extra kisses from me. She deserves it, poor old girl.


----------



## Relic (Jun 7, 2010)

You say you have a group of senior people there and that this one women seems to like dogs soooo...this does not make her what you call her in your words a crazy women or a freak of a women. She's a senior FGS maybe it takes her back to a younger time remembering...happenes to a lot of the old ones you know. Keep the freaking dog where only you have access to him then and wella no problem..


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 7, 2010)

The best solution is to leave her at home until this group leaves. Its the safest place for your dog. Or keep her in your office where no one else is allowed. If you let your dog roam around a public area, your just asking for problems.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 7, 2010)

I totally understand your protective instincts, but I think bringing your dog to the hotel might give people the wrong impression about why she's there. Most businesses around here that have animals present use them as greeters. I agree with the last two posters that your best option is to keep her out of the public eye.


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2010)

krissy3 said:


> I have a 14 yearold Chihuahua...she is very attached to me , no one else can pick herup or pet her, she has always been very timid, and I have protected her all these years. My husband and I have a hotel...Izzabell wants to be with us at the hotel , she is not happy alone at home, so she stays with us. She usually stays in the office , or behind the reception desk, or follows me around. We have a group of senior people here . One of these women apparently loves dogs , and forces dogs to allow her to pet and "overwhelm " them. Last night this crazy woman was crawling under a table tryint to get my chihuahua , saying "she likes me she likes me... my poor little dog was running away from this freak of a woman. and I said , hey, she is old and sick please leave her be... the woman just continued persuing my dog. I scooped Izzy up and we went home. Tonight ( just now) this lady cornered Izzy in the bar , and grabed her and is forcing my dog to sit in her lap and be petted. I know this woman isnt hurting Izzy , but Izzy is my "child" and right now I want to cry, I feel like a child molester has my child .... am I way too sensitive , or is this woman 100% over a boundry ? I cant imaguing doing this to someone elses dog can you? I am going to the bar right now and taking my dog. I know the other people in there< can read my face..they are just looking at me like I am going to blow a gasket.	Thanks I needed to share , to let some of the steam out , or I would come unglued on this freak woman.


Okay, you're not going to find anyone who loves her dogs _more_ than I love mine, but to say that you know the lady is not hurting Izzy and then in the next "breath" to say you feel like a child molester has your child has got to be so deeply, outrageously upsetting to anyone who has either been molested or had a child who was abused by another.

Get a grip. If you can't stand her holding yet not hurting your dog, go up to her and tell her "Give me my dog NOW." I don't see why there's an issue to be discussed here. I cannot imagine brooding on the computer over someone holding Watson, Wilson, Willow, etc., vs. going over and demanding my dog back OR deciding to let the "crazy old lady" have some happiness while petting (and not hurting) my dog. Not everything has to be complicated...


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jill said:


> Okay, you're not going to find anyone who loves her dogs _more_ than I love mine, but to say that you know the lady is not hurting Izzy and then in the next "breath" to say you feel like a child molester has your child has got to be so deeply, outrageously upsetting to anyone who has either been molested or had a child who was abused by another.
> 
> Get a grip. If you can't stand her holding yet not hurting your dog, go up to her and tell her "Give me my dog NOW." I don't see why there's an issue to be discussed here. I cannot imagine brooding on the computer over someone holding Watson, Wilson, Willow, etc., vs. going over and demanding my dog back OR deciding to let the "crazy old lady" have some happiness while petting (and not hurting) my dog. Not everything has to be complicated...


Hey...That's just what I was thinking


----------



## Minimor (Jun 7, 2010)

I can understand being protective of a pet that is timid & doesn't like strangers, but in view of that I would not put my pet into a situation where he can be cornered and caught by a stranger. I've had cats that were afraid of strangers. In the case of a house cat, when company comes I shut the cat into a back bedroom where she won't be seen by visitors. If visitors don't see her, then they won't be trying to catch or pet her--saves a lot of stress for her and me!

So, I have to say I agree with those above who suggest that you should keep your dog away from the public parts of the hotel. If guests don't see her, they cannot torment her in any way.

I must point out, as someone else already did, this lady isn't insane, it sounds like she's simply old and perhaps not completely competent mentally. You say that you behaved the same way when you were young and stupid. I suggest that you keep in mind that someday when you are old you may revert back to acting that same way! Perhaps you won't care if someone then calls you insane?


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 8, 2010)

laughingllama75 said:


> Nope, it's not you. I was getting mad just reading your post. I am quiet sure I would have told the woman in no uncertain terms, PAWS OFF my dog!!!! LOL. But, I feel the sae was as you....my dogs are my "kids" and while I know they are dogs, I treat them as a member of the family. To have someone take her away from you would be like someone grabbing your child away and holding him/her, even if you didn't want them to. Why can't some poeple just smarten up? and I'm sure the woman thought she was being nice.... ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ... obviously you understand ... the rest of you dont. This woman was in the office, in the storage room , under a flippen table . When she finally captured the dog she was behind the bar where the employees work. When you are checked into a hotel you are a guest. restricted areas are not for the guests. The hotel is the dogs home, as we are there sometimes 16 hours a day. my dog has a right to feel safe at her home . she does not wander freely through the hotel, she naps quietly behind the reception desk.

Some of you have pastures off a busy street...does this mean that your horses are there for people to pet? if a horse is visible , and a person can get at it with a little effort then I guess its OK for them to do so. How is a persons fenced pasture , and my closed office, or behind a bar, or my reception desk any different, other then one restricted area is inside and one is outside. What if you were at a show and some woman wouldnt leave your horse alone, and your horse was upset. It would be the exact same thing,how would you feel if this woman went into your horses pen at a show to petit because she had a pony when she was a kid ?

the woman was not so old , maybe 60 , she should have had more respect for me the dog and as a guest in our hotel. next time you go to a hotel or restraunt, imagine going into the kitchen un announced, uninvited, or go to the storrage area, behind the cash register. how many of you would do that and think its OK?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe you could get one of those dog playpen type things that you can configure into different shapes and have an area next to your reception desk right with you that Izzy stays in, so shes not able to run around freely. People wont be as likely to touch her if they have to go behind your desk etc to get to her. The pens are about $50 here. You could even make a little sign that somehow says in a nice way that you are flattered they like your dog, but she is not to be touched.


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 8, 2010)

If I had Izzy in a playpen I am afraid she couldnt get away, she would be defencless and trapped , a woman like this would just reach in and grab her. That same woman hopped my fence , and was in the stall with the horses this morning feeding them bread from the breakfast buffet I prepared this morning. They are gone now thank goodness, back to Germany for this woman. The rest of the group however were very nice and polite. This woman was just a nut case. I cant believe she jumped my locked gate to get to the horses too. I have no tresspassing signs in 4 different languages all over the fence too !!


----------



## Jill (Jun 8, 2010)

krissy3 said:


> If I had Izzy in a playpen I am afraid she couldnt get away, she would be defencless and trapped , a woman like this would just reach in and grab her. That same woman hopped my fence , and was in the stall with the horses this morning feeding them bread from the breakfast buffet I prepared this morning. They are gone now thank goodness, back to Germany for this woman. The rest of the group however were very nice and polite. This woman was just a nut case. I cant believe she jumped my locked gate to get to the horses too. I have no tresspassing signs in 4 different languages all over the fence too !!


Sounds like you should add spry and agile to the description of this "crazy old lady". I hope I'm still hopping fences when I'm a senior citizen.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a friend who owns chis (nick name) only 2 of them have accepted me and will sit with me. You have every right Krissy to be upset with the situation. I would scare her into not touching izzy again with saying you will press chargess. Maybe it is time someone spreads awareness for chis. I would gladly join in with the many who I belive would love to share the breed with others. Krissy i find you to be a awesome person standing up for your girl and saying this isnt right. I am dissaponted that a few people here have not been helpful to you. Support is what you need right now so here I am if you need anything at all.

Andrea


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 8, 2010)

I would suggest putting up a sign that everyone can read. Something to the affect that there is a small dog on the premises and please don't try to pet or touch him. At the entrance to the facility so you have the grounds to then ask people to back off or else.

When people came to my home I always made it clear don't mess with my animals or my family. They are and always will be the most important things in my life so BACK OFF! There is a guy in our community that isn't Right if you know what I mean. He kept feeding my old dog bread. My dog wasn't thin and need of food. He would eat the bread then not eat his food. I finally got really angry and went nose to nose with this guy yelling and screaming at him to stop because asking nicely didn't work. I set up a video recorder and got him on video walking onto my property to feed the dog. I told the police about my battles with him and they thought I was crazy for getting into a confrontation with him and feared for me. I told them to handle it then! Guess they did as Bubba started eating his own food again and he doesn't seem to bother my German Shepherd when he runs out hair standing up and tells the guy to back off even from across the street.

I know this was stressful for you but to be safe you need to post a sign.

Hopefully the lady is gone now and things will get back to normal.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 8, 2010)

I also wouldn't stay in a hotel that has dogs roaming freely around the public areas...bar, restaurant....here that would be considered a violation of the health code. If you are going to have your dog (and yes, the same applies to horses and whatever other animals!!) in a place where the public can see them, then you have to expect that sooner or later you will have to deal with some member of the public that is a nuisance to you or your animals. If your dog is so stressed by this woman, then for the dog's sake put her where the woman cannot have access to her.

If I were at a show and someone kept going into my stall and bothering my horse...or if someone kept going into my pasture here at home...I would deal with it in whatever manner was required. Sorry, I wouldn't bother to rant about it on a public forum. I guess I just don't need attention that badly!


----------



## Jill (Jun 8, 2010)

Minimor said:


> I also wouldn't stay in a hotel that has dogs roaming freely around the public areas...bar, restaurant....here that would be considered a violation of the health code. If you are going to have your dog (and yes, the same applies to horses and whatever other animals!!) in a place where the public can see them, then you have to expect that sooner or later you will have to deal with some member of the public that is a nuisance to you or your animals. If your dog is so stressed by this woman, then for the dog's sake put her where the woman cannot have access to her.
> 
> If I were at a show and someone kept going into my stall and bothering my horse...or if someone kept going into my pasture here at home...I would deal with it in whatever manner was required. Sorry, I wouldn't bother to rant about it on a public forum. I guess I just don't need attention that badly!


Excellent points!


----------



## Sonya (Jun 8, 2010)

I can understand your protective instinct, but if you don't want anyone petting/touching Izzy, you should probably leave her at home.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 8, 2010)

Jill said:


> Sounds like you should add spry and agile to the description of this "crazy old lady". I hope I'm still hopping fences when I'm a senior citizen.


LOL Jill I do to! Heck I dont know how well I could jump a fence now?!


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Minimor said:


> I also wouldn't stay in a hotel that has dogs roaming freely around the public areas...bar, restaurant....here that would be considered a violation of the health code. If you are going to have your dog (and yes, the same applies to horses and whatever other animals!!) in a place where the public can see them, then you have to expect that sooner or later you will have to deal with some member of the public that is a nuisance to you or your animals. If your dog is so stressed by this woman, then for the dog's sake put her where the woman cannot have access to her.
> 
> If I were at a show and someone kept going into my stall and bothering my horse...or if someone kept going into my pasture here at home...I would deal with it in whatever manner was required. Sorry, I wouldn't bother to rant about it on a public forum. I guess I just don't need attention that badly!
> 
> ...


----------



## Minimor (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh no, I post on your threads only for my own amusement krissy, not out of any need for attention. I know that it really bugs you, and so...

And yes, I guess there is one point we agree on...some people definitely make animals look great, no arguments from me there!

and no, I have no intentions of visiting Switzerland any time soon, if I'd ever considered it I would have changed my mind by now--I'll be much too busy having fence jumping competitions with Jill and Lisa to travel overseas!!!


----------



## Relic (Jun 8, 2010)

Well l for one or anyone else with an answer you didn't like wasn't bashing you l thought only saying if you know this can happen and you have a wimpy dog who is scared of everyone but you then...well you don't put the dog in that situation no matter how you feel you have the right to.. it being your hotel or not. l know l was upset reading your post because of the names you seem to have a habit of using for people...always in a negative light seems like from parents to little kids to hired help other mini owners to old people on and on everyone is stupid or not right in the head. lf everyone is nuts and stupid over there from the sounds of it l would have to start to worry it might rub of on me you know like...mirror mirror on the wall oh no now l'm one of them after all.


----------



## Jill (Jun 8, 2010)

krissy3 said:


> I hope you never travel to Switzerland , Germany, Italy or France. Animals are allowed in public places, restraunts and hotels shopping centers, and even markets in some areas. The dog was fine until the woman crawled under the "Stampt Tisch" to fetch her , and behind the bar, the dog usually never goes there,, but when being summoned ...well she did. when was the last time you crawled under a table in a public place to pet a dog that was running away from you ? I dont think you would do that. And No ....you wouldnt rant in the "rant "section of a forum for attention, you just attack me in a passive agressive manner to get attention, or to make yourself happy.I dont know, (I feel another attack in less then 1 hour ) You my "friend" are doing the same thing... expressing your feelings, just like I am expressing my feelings, but my feelings are about a situation that happened to ME. *You are free to bash me , insult me , and gang up on me as you do when you can, I find it amusing .* I am an advocate for animals , always have been , and i am not ashamed to speak up for the rights , personal or physical of the animals that cant. I will continue to listen to animals , as I hold them on a higher level then some of the people I have met.


Honestly, it's things like you've said just now and the _many_ stories previously posted by you that do make some of us wonder what is what. I don't think you are going to find any of *us, *a group brought together through a love and apprecation of animals, that feel advocating for animals or loving your pets is a unique or unrelatable situation. However, turning nonsense or self created situations into a doesn't-make-sense-drama is going to get some of what you say you find amusing.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 8, 2010)

Minimor said:


> and no, I have no intentions of visiting Switzerland any time soon, if I'd ever considered it I would have changed my mind by now--I'll be much too busy having fence jumping competitions with Jill and Lisa to travel overseas!!!


LOL I am pretty sure I would come in 3rd in that competition- Switzerland sounds like a pretty crazy place and I am sure I could not keep up with the fence jumping floor crawling dog crazed senior citizens..

Yep I am with Minimor on this one.. I like 3rd place ribbons just fine so I will stay and compete in the jumping


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 8, 2010)

Relic said:


> lf everyone is nuts and stupid over there from the sounds of it l would have to start to worry it might rub of on me you know like...mirror mirror on the wall oh no now l'm one of them after all.






:rofl



OMG! Now that was funny.

Ooopppsssss.....sorry.....temporary insanity.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Jun 8, 2010)

Some of what you have said to this woman is downright mean can we please be nice to one another.


----------



## Jill (Jun 8, 2010)

For this jumping competition, if we choose to do it with a mini, then can we run around the fence and just let the horse jump it?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok Jill now that is one I can win.. we have a little 29 inch horse who can easily jump 30-32 inches so yep your on  Now me on the other hand I am not sure I can make it over a crossrail without falling on my face.. ok who am I kidding I might have an issue with a ground pole


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2010)

Krissy, I bring my German Shepherd to work with me every day. She greets everyone at the door with a ball in her mouth. Mostly everyone pets her, plays with her, etc. and then she is asked to go lay down in her favorite spot behind my desk so customers can accomplish what they came there for. If I ever saw anyone getting out of hand with her, tormenting her, whatever, I would remove her from the situation, put her in the backroom, or let her out the back door to the yard until they left. Simple. No drama. When you bring your dog to work, you are putting the dog in a situation that needs to be controlled by you.

If my dog was as nervous, scared, and weak and sickly as your dog, that would tell me she is not a good candiate to be running loose in a public place of business where she is coming in contact with a bunch of strangers left and right.

I do understand your concern for not wanting to leave your old dog home though. I sympathize with that. Maybe you can have a crate you can confine her in for times when the dog wants to run around under the tables. Sounds like it is the dog that is causing some of the chaos. Just think it over and find a balance that makes sense.

I don't think I can join the jumping club you guys. I can't even walk over a cavaletti without tripping over my own two left feet.


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 9, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Ok Jill now that is one I can win.. we have a little 29 inch horse who can easily jump 30-32 inches so yep your on  Now me on the other hand I am not sure I can make it over a crossrail without falling on my face.. ok who am I kidding I might have an issue with a ground pole


The 3 Muskateers ! Horray !



glad you 3 support another

The chances of the 3 of you running into me in Switzerland are slim, unless you go into Graübünden and 1500 meters up to the Alps. Please dont deprive yourself of Europe on my account. Europe is a wonderful place , with interesting people , cultures, languages etc. A person can really grow, spiritually , emotionally , and physically when faced with challenges , traveling is , and can be challenging with different cultures, and beliefs. One thing i have learned here is acceptance, acceptance, acceptance, tolorance, and more tolorance . Different ideas other then mine , and allowing them to have their oppinion without ridicule .

I think the 3 of you need a little road trip.



My dog will be dead in less than 1 year , she has cancer, she loves being at the hotel with me and with the guests that dont bother her. She doesnt leave my side until the day she is gone , and she gets whatever she wants, when she wants it. My time with her is short, I want to enjoy here with me every last moment while she is here. I dont give a darn about a hotel guest that wants to play with her. You cant possible fault me for wanting to protect a friend of mine that has been a faithful compainion for 14 years in her last year of life . Minimor didnt you reciently go through a dog passing away, did that not hurt you a bit? If I am mistaken , and the 3 of you have never gone through the dying process please, please forgive me. Let my dog die , and let me go on loving her while she is here, in peace , without harrassment , and ridicule. Please.


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2010)

krissy3 said:


> The 3 Muskateers ! Horray !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, Krissy, you want to act like we gang up on you but the fact is, we're the ones speaking reasonably about your situation(s), so many of which you post yet the "facts" you lay out make no sense to me as a fairly intelligent adult. You also, repeatedly, choose to post things (often personal things) on a public forum where there are 1,000's of people who will read and some will respond. It seems like you are fishing for sympathy and trying to stir up drama / controversy. Yet you really are not open or able to deal with outside input like most normal grown ups could. Why do you keep asking what people think, when you can't deal with what reasonable people do think about your described scenarios? Time after time, I have read your threads where you post about horses, personal life, or small dramas and you fly into defense mode if anyone expresses a sentiment that differs from what you think.


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 9, 2010)

So basically your saying its more important to you to have your older, sick, dying very tiny dog with you at all times no matter what, including subjecting her to people you deem to be insane, than for her to be safe. If she is with you all of the time, following you everywhere, how is anyone able to chase her under a table, behind the desk and into the bar? If she is with you, did you also go under the table, behind the desk and into the bar and if so, why didn't you just pick her up and take her out of harms way. You words contradict alot. You say she is always with you, yet she is in the situation with a guest. It just doesn't sound right. Either she is with you all the time or your letting her into a bad situation, which one is it?

I don't think anyone told you not to love your dog, we all love our dogs. I have a very tiny dog too, he is so afraid of kids, so I don't let him get into a situation with a child. Its not fair to him. I know for a fact Jill is the same way, she won't go to an overnight horse show because she needs to be with her fur kids at night. I am sure the others are the same way, so you aren't the only one that loves their dogs, you just don't seem to understand that you are the one putting her at risk, you are the one letting her run about freely in a public place. And your the only one that can keep her out of that situation. So I guess its only up to you as to how your dog lives out her life.

Now as for jumping, I will be the cheering section because not only would I fall over a jump, I couldn't even begin to keep up with a horse either, so I will bring the pom poms and cheer you three on. Oh and the rescue squard to pick you all up afterwards too.


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, Karen! I think you, me and many other LB members take loving and caring for our dogs to a world caliber kind of level. Love them so much it hurts and I know you know what I mean!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 9, 2010)

> One thing i have learned here is acceptance, acceptance, acceptance, tolorance, and more tolorance . Different ideas other then mine , and allowing them to have their oppinion without ridicule



Hmmmm I am sorry I must have missed that acceptance and tolerance and more tolerance part of your post about the insane crazy senior citizen trying to pet your dog

We all appreciate your love and concern for your dog and in fact most of us share that same love and concern for our own animals

I have several dogs and do love them in fact more then I like most people I simply would not put them in that situation to be there with the public on a daily basis. I do get wanting her with you however there is a time and place and perhaps crating her or putting her in your office or even an empty room during such public times as meals ect when she can not be your main focus due to work for that short period of time. Simple as that

We all love our pets and want them to be out of harms way so we have to think ahead to different scenarios and ensure we do just that


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 9, 2010)

read all of my posts and replies girls. Not just a few personal ones.... I allow people to say and feel how they want , but personal bashing , and game playing with the 3 of you is rude and tacky and shows me that your maturity level is about the same of an 8 year old girl, actually I have met more mature children then the 3 of you.

NO I will not leave my dog in an empty house alone all day and night because 1 woman did not listen to me when i asked her to leave my dog alone. I woman out of hundreds of respectful guests.


----------

